# Mit Handy in Fritz-Box einloggen



## sight011 (24. Juli 2010)

Bin bei eienr Bekannten und die hat hier ne Fritz!Box WLAN 3170 - normalerweise kann ich mich in router etc. Problemlos über den WAP Key auf derRückseite der Geräte einloggen...hier nicht - woran kann es liegen?

Schonmal vorweg WLAN Lampe leuchtet - bin gerade über ihren Laptop auch im WLAN drin.

Ihrwurde das hier alles eingerichtet - sie hat also nix selber konfiguriert - kann es sein dass das netzwerk auf einenClientenbeschränkt wurde?

Kann jemand helfen`?


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (24. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht hat auch jemand den WPA Key geändert?
Versuchs doch sonst mal alternativ mittels Netzwerkkabel direkt am Router? Und sonst hilft nur ein Hard Reset, wie genau das bei der 3170 geht müsste in der Anleitung stehen.

Sascha


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2010)

Für die Nachwelt  ...

Also wer mal ein ähnliches Problem hat:

Könnte überprüfen, ob der Router/Fritz-Box auf WEP eingestellt ist.
Dann funktioniert der WPA-Schlüssel auf der Rückseite des/der Routers/Fritz-Box nämlich nicht.

Dann muss man den Router/Fritz-Box auf WPA umstellen, hat dann aber unter umständen das Problem, dass das Internet auf den anderen Geräten wie Laptop oder Pc nicht mehr funktioniert, dort muss man das alte Netzwerk rauswerfen (nicht neu konfigurieren hat bei mir nicht geklappt sondern ganz neu aufsetzen) und ein neues WLAN mit WPA einrichten ganz einfach  

... @ Handy mit dem Handy kann mansich dann ganz normal über den WPA - Key in das Netz einloggen


----------

